# My New setup....



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi thought I would share with you all my new tank layout.... let me know what you all think... Thanks for looking. Can't wait to see how it will look in a few weeks. I will be sure to continue to add pics.

Chris


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

mooredmb32 said:


> Hi thought I would share with you all my new tank layout.... let me know what you all think... Thanks for looking. Can't wait to see how it will look in a few weeks. I will be sure to continue to add pics.
> 
> Chris


not bad, and this is a very odd shape tank too.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice setup! How tall is the tank?


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

Its a 30g Oceanic cube, kinda odd shape but I love the look of a cube.


----------



## *Michael* (Jul 23, 2009)

really nice


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

here is a better view of my entire setup.... I have a Current outer Orbit... put some daylight bulbs in. looks great. love this light.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

You have done a great job with the tank.


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well all is going well with the tank but I seem to be having a bit of an algae outbreak..... Everything is starting to become covered in blown algae. I am assuming this is diatoms. How the hell do I get rid of it.... I currently have 5 CRS and 2 Otto's... obviously not enough to keep it in control. Any tips would help. I should tell you that I have an automatic pressurized CO2 and use Phertz to dose.... still learning how to dose. Thanks or the help in advanced.


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

OK guys here is a pic of the algae I am dealing with now.... I have a few varieties. What am I doing wrong? am I dosing too much too little??? I did pick up some mollies yesterday and they seem to be munching on some of this stuff. I am going to grab 4 more Otto's today... so I will have a total of 6. Thanks.

Chris


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

Got some new shrimp and some of these little guys. Cool fish. The tanks seems to be maturing well. Algae pretty much went away over night. I was probably dosing too much Phos. Plants are really starting to grow well now. Thanks

Chris


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

I forgot to mention that my water became a bit cloudy.... I think I had a bit of an green water outbreak.... not use to how bright the lights are. but it has gotten better every day. I think I have a better lighting schedule now. Anyways if you guys have any suggestions send them my way. I am still learning. Thanks again.

Chris


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

So I think I am getting close to needing a trim.... Lots of growth in a week. On the stem plants do I just trim from the top and plants will continue to grow upwards or trim from the bottom and replant the bottom. Also my baby tears have gotten a bit out of control. Before I got my current light setup they were growing well but grew taller rather than wider. now sees like all new growth is horizontal rather than vertical. Will they carpet if I trim correctly?

Chris


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

So I cleared up the water.... I had a box of carbon laying around so I filled up the media chamber in my H.O.T. Magnum to see if that would help. Sure enough my water is crystal clear. Will leave it in there for a few more days and than take it out. Things are coming along nicely. More pics to fallow. 

Chris.


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

So I have realized I have never put up all the specs of my tank...

So here are some specs:

Tank: 30g Oceanic cube
Light:Current USA Outer Orbit 2X 65W Combo daylight 6000\10000 K on 8 hours, 1X 150w 10000K Metal halide on 4 hours.
CO2ressurized CO2 In line reactor Milwaukee controller.
Filtration: Eheim 2227, H.O.T. Magnum
Substrate: 100% Fluorite

Plants: I have a list of the official names that I cant seem to find at the moment.....


Livestock:
5 Cardinal Tetras
2 Otto's
2 Molly's
4 Cherry Red Shrimp (probably some baby shrimp)
2 Amano Shrimp
4 Bumblebee Shrimp
10 Dwarf rasbora
Dose Phertz brand recommended schedule.


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

Found a the list of most of my plants.....


Eleocharis Montevidensis
Hrgrophila Difformis
Myrophyllum sp.
Ludwigia Repens
Nesaea sp.
Dwarf Hair grass
Baby Tears
Flame moss
Fissidens fontanus 

I think thats about it...


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

After a water change and trim.... looking pretty good. plants have been growing like crazy. I am wanting them to grow fuller. As you can see I have some GDA..... letting it grow out and will scrape off in about a week.


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

No one interested in commenting on my tank.......


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

latest shot...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think your tank is nice. Glad your rid of the green water. You might want to get rid of the aerial roots on your stems. You can just pull them off without impunity.


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah I was wondering about them.... I will be sure to pull them off..... as you can see my GDA is starting to turn brown and die off... anyone think now would be a good time to scrape it all off?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

u could try....


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

The latest..... really amazing how life flourishes with conditions are optimal.... Anyways things are going well.... algae is pretty much non existent at the moment... water is super clean. Any Tips or direction on actually scaping the tank would be great..... Also my snail population has gotten kinda crazy... I don't get it... I feed my fish once a day and all the food I feed is gone in like 2 min. I have been manually removing every water change but cant keep up.... any tips on a shrimp safe snail eater?????


----------



## zeldar (Aug 12, 2009)

try some assassin snails. they eat pest snails and are too slow to catch shrimp.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i was even thinking a dwarf puffer. they souldnt be able to grab the shrimp quick but idk to be honest. i kinda like the tank as is maybe add a nice middle ground like anubias or maybe cardinal plants or crypts....im rambling now lol


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

so I have not updated in a bit so here are some new pics... enjoy.




























before much needed trim









latest after a trim


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I like your jungle look. You might want to trim your foreground before the plant lifts up. When they get really dense like that they usually become unplanted.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

I totally dig the setup man...big props.


----------



## fishaquatics (Aug 2, 2009)

I love you setup and the jungle look. One question... how large is your tank in gallons?


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: My New setup.... UPDATE!!!!*

well I redid my tank today let me know what you all think.... needs a few weeks to fill in. Thanks for looking!!!









Chris


----------

